# Upgrade RV analog with Honeywell Thermostat



## Ray Wallace (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to upgrade my analog thermostat to a Honeywell RTH230B in My travel trailer This is the wiring for the Honeywell...
RH...heating power supply
RC...cooling power supply
W....heating power supply (I assume W= white)
Y....cooling signal (I assume Y = yellow)
G...fan (I assume G = green)

This is the wiring for the Duo-Therm...
Green....GND
Blue...hi fan
Brown...fan
Red... 7.5 (I assume this is voltage)
White...heat
Yellow...cool

I don't need low fan capability. I keep mine in the auto setting.

Could you please tell me how to wire the Honeywell. I am not very keen on electrical stuff like this and would sure appreciate some help.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ray Wallace said:


> I want to upgrade my analog thermostat to a Honeywell RTH230B in My travel trailer This is the wiring for the Honeywell...
> RH...heating power supply
> RC...cooling power supply
> W....heating power supply (I assume W= white)
> ...


 
I'll take a stab at it

Jump RH/RC and pur the red wire there
White wire to W
Yellow wire to Y
Blue wire to G


Tape off green and brown wire.

Again I am guessing here. Never worked on a travel trailer


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

plumbers got it.....only thing i will add is see if the subbase on the new stat calls for a C wire connection.that would be the other side of the transformer within the furnace,the newer electronic stats need a solid 24Vs constant at the subbase to support the board on the stat(if you see no C your good to go just check the fan cycle thru the heat call so you know :thumbsup:its there come FALL


----------



## Ray Wallace (Aug 12, 2009)

Appreciate the help. I will try installing it tomorrow and let you know how it works.

I don't understand this comment...".only thing i will add is see if the subbase on the new stat calls for a C wire connection.that would be the other side of the transformer within the furnace,the newer electronic stats need a solid 24Vs constant at the subbase to support the board on the stat(if you see no C your good to go"

The Honeywell board is power by two aa batteries. I don't see a C anywhere on the thermostat.

Again thanks a million for you kind help.


----------

